# Bug out in style



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

http://ogdaa.blogspot.com/2012/12/runway-yeah-right.html


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Incredible pilot as well.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to agree! The pilot is incredible!!! That is some unbelievable flying!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I just showed this to my wife who is a twin engine rated pilot. She said she would not attempt the same thing. Pilot is a pro. GB


----------

